# Thoughts on 8pt? Age?



## smacha538

I hunt a 1500 acre, low fenced ranch, between Leakey and Junction. I put out cameras about month before the season kicked off, but unfortunately had to have an unexpected surgery, so this weekend will be the first time getting back up there to do some hunting.

Would like yall's opinion on this 8pt. This isn't a trophy management lease by any means, just a family place where corn is fed yr around. Nothing crazy. 

Even caught one of the red dear in the background.

Thanks!


----------



## rubberducky

He looks young. If you can giving him a year or 2 wouldn't hurt. 
Great looking place 
James


----------



## 25Bertram

I'd guess 3.5, nice buck


----------



## smacha538

I set the camera back up before I left and had surgery, so I should have another month of pictures to go through. Should be interesting if anything new shows up with the rut and colder temps.


----------



## Law Dog

He looks young, maybe 3. Nice Buck!


----------



## smacha538

here are some other cool pics i found...


----------



## jtburf

Whack that stag in #2,3,4... and kill all them pigs.

Keep in mind, there is a limit on the Javelins 4 a year if I remember correctly.


John


----------



## HELOLT

Looks young to me.


----------



## rcw

I believe I'd be hunting something else other than that 8!


----------



## tarpon1215

He's young, look at his face. Body is small and not nearly fully developed. Needs 2or 3 years to reach potential.


----------



## calphil

Red deer be on my hit list .. Let the white tail walk another year


----------



## hog_down

Let the whitetail walk, and shoot the pigs and a few exotics would be my suggestion


----------



## wet dreams

Looked to be a bigger deer in the background, I will say you need to peg the legs on your stand, looks as if the leg on R has been pushed out....


----------



## James Howell

I'd be hunting red stag. TASTY. And that long nosed rangy boar needs to go.


----------



## smacha538

Good news, just got back from my hunt and the rut def brought some new deer. Several much bigger and mature than the 8 above.

My first hunt was Sunday evening. I hadn't been sitting for more than twenty minutes when a doe made her way from a tree line to the feeder. Right behind her was the buck I ended up taking. He chased her right to the feeder. 

Later that evening I pulled the camera and found some great pics of him fighting other bucks the day before.


----------



## smacha538

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATX 4x4

I see some tender lil porks running around. Mmmm


----------



## smacha538

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ757

Great deer congrats


----------



## smacha538

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesboys69

he will surprise you in a couple of years. name him lucky and feed him. he will make a good deer with time:texasflag


----------

